# Your Top 3 Choral Works



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't listened to much yet, but as of now, and certainly not bad choices, here are my top 3 picks:

1. B Minor Mass (Bach)
2. Symphony 9 (Beethoven)
3. Requiem (Mozart)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bach - b minor Mass
Verdi - Requiem
Haydn - Creation

I consider Beethoven Sym #9 to be primarily an orchestral work.....yes, there is chorus, but the orchestra has it all for at least 45-50' before the chorus even makes an appearance.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Heck148 said:


> Bach - b minor Mass
> Verdi - Requiem
> Haydn - Creation
> 
> I consider Beethoven Sym #9 to be primarily an orchestral work.....yes, there is chorus, but the orchestra has it all for at least 45-50' before the chorus even makes an appearance.


True. It's on the borderline and up to each person to decide how they consider it to be.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't heard that much classical music yet (around 300 pieces perhaps), but I'll give you my top two (which are pretty far ahead of my number 3):

Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Haydn - The Creation

My third would be Mozart - Requiem.


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

Beethoven - Choral Fantasy Op 80
Mozart - Requiem
Bach - B Minor


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

There are some very interesting choral works by Satie & Ravel that I need to explore more. I really enjoyed what I heard!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi - Requiem ( Reiner, who else)

Mozart: requiem ( Bohm)

Vivaldi : Gloria/ Magnificat (Muti)
Honourable mention: Weber Masses .


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1. Brahms Requiem
2. Mozart Requiem
3. Bach St Matthew Passion


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> 1. Brahms Requiem
> 2. Mozart Requiem
> 3. Bach St Matthew Passion


Mine are similar 

1. Bach St. Matthew Passion
2. Mozart Great Mass in C minor
3. Brahms Schicksalslied


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

1. Bach: Mass in B Minor
2. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
3. Haydn: The Creation


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

1. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor & Requiem
2. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis 
3. Brahms: A German Requiem

4. Verdi: Requiem 
5. Bach: Mass in Bm


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Handel's Messiah
Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Beethoven Choral Fantasy

Beyond that: Beethoven's Ninth, Mendelssohn's Second, and Mahler's Eighth.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach JS - St Matthew's Passion
Faure - Requiem
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn The Creation
Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Britten War Requiem

Honorable mention: Verdi Requiem, Haydn Heligmesse


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

1. Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749) 
2. Requiem - Guisseppe Verdi (1874) 
3. Glagolitic Mass - Leos Janacek (1926) [Original Version]


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Bach - B Minor Mass
Verdi - Requiem
Mahler 8

Honorable mention:

Part - Te Deum & Magnificat
Bruckner - Te Deum & F Minor Mass


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Beethoven, Missa solemnis
Mozart, Requiem
Rachamaninov, Vespers


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad someone else is a fan of the Beethoven Choral Fantasy!!

My three would have to be:
Beethoven: Missa solemnis
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass (I'm happier with the final, more familiar version)
and then one of Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus, or Bartok: Cantata Profana, or Martinu: Epic of Gilgamesh


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Top 3, impossible for me. Top 30, now that would be borderline possible! I'm not in the mood for typing that much right now, but I can type in the composers likely appear in that list.

Bach, Beethoven, Berlioz, Brahms, Braunfels, Bruckner, Cherubini, Couperin, Dvorak, Franck, Faure, Haydn, Liszt, Mahler, Mozart, Palestrina, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov, Schubert, Schumann, Schoenberg, Victoria, Verdi, and Wagner (_Das Liebesmahl der Apostel_ in case you're wondering!  )


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Monteverdi's Vespers
Haydn's Nelson Mass
De Victoria's Requiem (latest addition)


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Handel: Messiah
Bach: Mass in B minor


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Wow, this is difficult. I would like to say Beethoven's Ninth but only the final movement uses voice. It is one of my favourite pieces but in this instance I cannot bring myself to include it when choosing three Choral favourites. I don't begrudge or dispute anyone who does - to each their own.

Off the top of my head at present, I would say something like:
- Haydn's The Creation
- Fauré's Requiem - with Soprano - a truly beautiful and elegant piece
- Elgar's Dream of Gerontius 

However, my caveat would be that I have a number of omissions purely because I need to relisten and refresh myself on a number of key works, having not heard them recently. This list would certainly be subject to change, not to diminish or downplay my enjoyment of the pieces I have listed. 

I'm also conflicted trying to place Dvorak's Requiem on that list but I cannot decide which piece to switch out.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Right now, my list would be:

Mozart- Requiem
Bach- Christmas Oratorio
Verdi- Requiem

In a couple of weeks, it might be something completely different.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> 1. Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749)
> 2. Requiem - Guisseppe Verdi (1874)
> 3. Glagolitic Mass - Leos Janacek (1926) [Original Version]


Note: I am not including works such as Beethoven's 9th (otherwise it would be #1) -- just those that are predominantly choral.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Morton Feldman - Rothko Chapel

Bach - Mass in B minor

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Morton Feldman's *Rothko Chapel*, for soprano, alto, choir, percussion, celesta & viola (1971)
Sofia Gubaidulina's *The Canticle of the Sun*, for cello solo, chamber choir & 2 percussionists (1997)
Krzysztof Penderecki's *Canticum canticorum Salomonis*, for choir & orchestra (1970-73)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Mass in B minor and St. Matthew Passion
Mozart - Great Mass in C minor


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

1) Brahms- Requiem
2) Dvorak- Stabat Mater
3) Faure - Requiem


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Tough, but based on the number of recordings on my shelf, and the eagerness with which I order any new recording:

Bach: St. Matthew Passion
Handel: Messiah
Dvorak: Stabat Mater

...with apologies to Beethoven, Brahms, Elgar, and especially Haydn.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

1. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis (for me the greatest work ever written)
2. Mozart: Requiem
3. Kozlowsky: Requiem (awesome!!!!!)
-----------------------------------------
4. Brahms: A German Requiem
5. Cherubini: Requiem c-minor
6. Mendelssohn: Eliah + Paulus Oratorio
7. Mozart: c-minor Mass
8. Handel: Messiah (with orchestration by Mozart)
9. Beethoven: C-Major Mass
10. Handel: Dettinger TeDeum
11. Schubert: Eb Major Mass
12. Verdi: Requiem - some awesome passages (Lacrymosa, Hostias, ...) but too many parts that do not speak to me
13. Palestrina: Missa Pappae Marcello
14. Bach: B-minor Mass (sorry, I really adore here only "Cum Sanctus Spiritus" and Dona nobis pacem)
15. Cherubini: d-minor Requiem


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

gprengel said:


> 1. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis (for me the greatest work ever written)
> 2. Mozart: Requiem
> 3. Kozlowsky: Requiem (awesome!!!!!)
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Great list! I don't think I've ever heard Mozart's arrangement of Handel's Messiah. What recordings would you recommend? I'm not sure if I should search under Mozart or Handel to find recordings of this work!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Making a list impossible, but one of my very, very favorites is Gretchaninov's Passion Week, Op. 58. An incredible work, and those deep Russian basses are beyond description on a good stereo.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*Fauré - Requiem.
Brahms - German Requiem
Vaughan Williams - Hodie*

The Vaughan Williams isn't as well known. I had the good fortune of playing in the orchestra during a fine performance. I grew to really love the piece.

Fauré has been a favorite all through my life, one of my all time favorite works. If you don't know it, you HAVE TO check it out. I recommend the Academy of St Martin-in-the-fields with Marriner conducting. Sublime.

Oh and I have to make a plug for the very new piece: Magnificat by Caleb Burhans. It is very short but very beautiful.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> *Fauré - Requiem.
> Brahms - German Requiem
> Vaughan Williams - Hodie*
> 
> ...


I have 7 versions of the Faure, and heard probably every version. My favourite is the one by Best. 2nd is by Ross Pople.

With Best's version of In Paradisum, it sounds so peaceful and beautiful, I could envy the departed.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I just looked at a list of the choral pieces in my collection and realized that I might be able to limit the list to 12 (no promises). Some of the possibilities are

Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Berlioz - Te Deum
Berlioz - Requiem
Berlioz - Missa Solennelle
Janacek - Glagolitic Mass (the original version)
Lloyd - Symphonic Mass
Mahler - Das Klagende Lied
Mahler - Symphony #8
Orff - Carmina Burana
Poulenc - Gloria
Schoenberg - Gurrelieder
Sibelius - Kullervo
Vaughan Williams - Sea Symphony

... OK ... 13 ... close!


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Great list! I don't think I've ever heard Mozart's arrangement of Handel's Messiah. What recordings would you recommend? I'm not sure if I should search under Mozart or Handel to find recordings of this work!


Dear Bettina, actually Mozart did not change that much, primarily adding some colourful woodwinds in particular places, a good example: 



 at 14:38 ff.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

gprengel said:


> 1. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis (for me the greatest work ever written)
> 2. Mozart: Requiem
> 3. Kozlowsky: Requiem (awesome!!!!!)
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


A great list, although I don't know the Kozlowsky (have to check it out)!! Do you know Cherubini's awesome Messe Solennelle no 2 in D? Also I suspect you might like Dvorak's and Liszt's choral music.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Bach Mass in B minor
Mozart Ave verum
Vivaldi Stabat Mater

other:
Schubert Mass E flat major
Poulenc Stabat Mater
Zelenka Miserere in c 
Allegri Miserere
Vivaldi Magnificat


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Xaltotun said:


> A great list, although I don't know the Kozlowsky (have to check it out)!! Do you know Cherubini's awesome Messe Solennelle no 2 in D? Also I suspect you might like Dvorak's and Liszt's choral music.


Wow!!!! I didn't know this Mass bei Cherubini - I am just listening to Gloria and Credo - incredible music! 



Thank you so much!!!!

Here the overwhelming Kozlovsky Requiem - one of the few choral works where there is no single weak part: 



(the comentaries in YT speak for themselves...) . It may not by as polyphone and artful as Cherubini, but it emotionally moves my heart like only few others!

I love Dvorak, but from his choral works so far I found only one part from the Stabat Mater which I love - "Eja mater fons amoris ". 





The Requiem did not reach me so far yet....

From Liszt I never heard a choral work so far that appealed to me

Gerd


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

One of my favorites that has not been mentioned is Schubert's Deutsche Messe (German Mass) D872. It was published in 1827, but was initially banned from being played in Catholic Church settings because it was composed as an unauthorized German version (vs. Latin). It is Schubert at his choral best!

Perhaps the most 'famous' piece from this work is the Zum Sanctus (Heileg, Heilig). It has been on a Christmas CD I made many years ago, but I was (pleasantly) surprised to see it appear in two different episodes of the HBO series, The Leftovers. Below are two versions: A polished dramatic version with orchestra and one that is perhaps more solemn/reverential. Both are wonderful!

Finally is the Zum Eingang which is also a beautiful piece.

Schubert Deutsche Messe: Zum Sanctus (Heilig, Heilig) (cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch with orch.)





Zum Sanctus (Heilig, Heilig) (Vienna Chamber Choir)





Schubert Deutsche Messe: Zum Eingang (cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch with orch.)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

gprengel said:


> Dear Bettina, actually Mozart did not change that much, primarily adding some colourful woodwinds in particular places, a good example:
> 
> 
> 
> at 14:38 ff.


Mozart also cut a few numbers. And of course, it's usually performed auf Deutsch.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

DaveM said:


> One of my favorites that has not been mentioned is Schubert's Deutsche Messe (German Mass) D872.... It is Schubert at his choral best!
> Schubert Deutsche Messe: Zum Eingang (cond. Wolfgang Sawallisch with orch.)


So true, Dave! In times past where I was very emotional I oftentimes set down on the piano and just played and sung this wonderful simple introductory choral....! 
_
"Where shall I turn to when sorrow and pain press me down?
To whom do I express me delight when joyfully beats my heart?
To you, oh Father, I come in joy and in sorrow
For you send the joys, You heal every pain"

(Wohin soll ich mich wenden, wenn Gram und Schmerz mich drücken?
Wem künd' ich mein Entzücken, wenn freudig pocht mein Herz?
Zu Dir, zu Dir, o Vater komm' ich in Freud' und Leiden,
Du sendest ja die Freuden, du heilest jeden Schmerz.)_

Gerd


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

DaveM said:


> One of my favorites that has not been mentioned is Schubert's Deutsche Messe (German Mass) D872. It was published in 1827, but was initially banned from being played in Catholic Church settings because it was composed as an unauthorized German version (vs. Latin). It is Schubert at his choral best!
> 
> Perhaps the most 'famous' piece from this work is the Zum Sanctus (Heileg, Heilig). It has been on a Christmas CD I made many years ago, but I was (pleasantly) surprised to see it appear in two different episodes of the HBO series, The Leftovers.


Thanks for mentioning this work. It is one of my favorites too, and I believe, not as popular as it deserves.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Palestrina: Missa O sacrum convivium
Poulenc: Litanies à la vierge noire
Fauré: Requiem
_____________________________________

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Lasso: Tristis est anima mea
Berio: O King


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks gprengel & SiegendesLicht for the response. It's nice to hear that others have been moved by this music. In my circle of friends, no one knows what I'm talking about (particularly when it comes to these lesser known classical works).


----------



## fireflyinjuly (May 13, 2017)

I am surprised that nobody has mentioned "The Sea Symphony "by Vaughan Williams - this is my favourite choral piece of all time.

Behold the sea! A favourite amongst Choral Societies throughout the UK. Last Year the performance by the Hertfordshire Choral Society at St Albans Cathedral was magnificent.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

1. Faure - Requiem
2. Haydn - Nelson Mass
3. Elgar - Dream of Gerontius


----------

